# Konsolenausgabe einer java klasse in eine jsp umleiten



## XoxoL (3. Jul 2014)

Hallo Freunde,

Ich habe einen Tool geschrieben der verschieden Links aufruft und einen HTTP Status ausgibt. Die Links werden im Moment über Konsole als parameter übergeben. Das ganze soll jetzt aber über eine Weboberfläche laufen. Hier bekomme ich Probleme bei der Ausgabe der Resultate (vorher wurden die Resultate auf der Konsole mittels "System.out" ausgegeben). Folgendes ist bis jetzt umgesetzt:

* Eine jsp in der der User die Links eingibt und den Button "Start" drückt.
* Eine Servlet die die Daten sammelt und an die ausführende Klasse übergibt.
* Eine Klasse die die Überprüfung der Links und ein bisschen mehr macht. Diese Klasse gibt die Resultate auf der  Konsole aus. Wichtig: For Schleife mit System.out, deswegen keine getter und kein return

Ich würde die fertige und funktionierende Klasse ungern in die Servlet integrieren. 
Deswegen die Frage: kann ich die System.out Ausgabe aus der Forschleife irgend wie an die Servlet und dann an die jsp oder direkt an die jsp umleiten?

Danke im voraus an alle!


----------



## turtle (3. Jul 2014)

```
<%
      // beliebiger Java-Code
      out.println( "Hallo" );
   %>
```


----------



## XoxoL (3. Jul 2014)

Vielleicht war meine Frage unverständlich.


```
public class LinkSurfer { 
     public void surfLinks() {
        for (int j = 0; j < urlsList.size(); j++) {
             String tmp = urlsList.get(j); 
             driver.get(tmp);
             if (getHttpStatus(tmp)>400) {
                 System.out.println("+++++ Achtung! HTTP Ststus: " + getHttpStatus(tmp) + " +++++");
             } 
        }
}
```

Und diese Augabe 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println("+++++ Achtung! HTTP Ststus: " + getHttpStatus(tmp) + " +++++");
```
 würde ich gerne "on the fly" in einer jsp ausgeben.


----------



## turtle (3. Jul 2014)

Zuerst. ICH HASSE JSP

JSP sind Erfindungen des Teufels und gehören von der Erde verbannt.

Gaaanz ruhig werden

Das Hauptproblem mit JSP ist, das Business-Logik mit der View kombiniert wird und das ist SCHLECHT.

Aber du hast schon meinen Code gelesen und gesehen, das ich geschrieben habe beliebiger Java-Code?

Also spricht nichts dagegen, deine Klasse LinkSurfer (Business-Logik) in die JSP aufzunehmen. Aber wie ich schon sagte: Teufelszeug und ich rate dringend davon ab.


----------



## XoxoL (3. Jul 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Deine Variante war mir bekannt als ich den Beitrag erstellt habe. Wollte aber bei MVC bleiben. Gibt es evtl. eine bessere Lösung mit JSF und AJAX?


----------



## turtle (3. Jul 2014)

> Wollte aber bei MVC bleiben


Das ist ein guter Vorsatz!



> Gibt es evtl. eine bessere Lösung mit JSF und AJAX?


ALLES ist besser als JSP und ist auch davon abhängig wie dein Technologiestack aussieht und wieviele View-Komponenten du schon hast.

Ich persönlich finde Template Engines wie Velocity oder Freemarker ganz ordentlich und würde letzteres mal einen Blick würdigen.


----------



## stg (5. Jul 2014)

PrimeFaces bietet mittlerweile recht umfangreiche Möglichkeiten mit Push&Poll zu spielen...


----------



## Phash (7. Jul 2014)

Du kannst eigentlich alles verwenden, was irgendwie in dem Umfeld rumturnt.

Wenns fancy sein soll, kannst du dir mal Vaadin ansehen.
Wenns programmatisch sein soll, kann ich dir Wicket empfehlen.
Wenns JEE Standard sein soll, dann nutze JSF - pep it up mit RichFaces oder IceFaces

Wenn schon jsp bleiben soll, dann kannst du noch über Spring WEB nachdenken


----------

